

Ask HN: Is it just me or is HN slow when we're logged in? - zoowar

When I'm not authenticated with HN, its properties load fast. When I'm authenticated, its properties take 3 to 5 seconds to load. Does anyone else experience this?<p>edit: this only occurs when using https
======
sp332
I don't have that problem. Maybe you're slowbanned?

~~~
zoowar
Are you using https?

~~~
sp332
Yup, it's still fast.

